# Urgent advice needed



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi guys

Going to Italy next Saturday and I'm looking to buy a lens for my camera to take with me.

I'm a complete photography noob so don't really know what I'm after.

I need a lens/filter(?) to attach to my Fujifilm S5700 that is suitable for use in bright environments.

This is the camera - http://www.cameras.co.uk/reviews/fuji-finepix-s5700.cfm

The catch is I need to be able to walk in to a shop and buy it (don't fancy ordering online and it not arriving before I leave). I'm located in the North East and can travel to Sunderland/Durham/Newcastle etc.

Also not looking to spend a huge amount, but happy to spend enough to ensure decent quality pics.

Any help is much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

That's a bridge camera, it doesn't have interchangeable lenses or filters?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok Dude speed of online is often very speedy nowadays possibly even have 24 hour delivery option...

So its not a lens your after as you have a bridge camera great choice for hols, you need a Polariser filter is what your after i think would serve you well if the camera has a filter thread not all zooms do however due to multiple steps to the big zoom bridge cameras.
You need to look that up.
However your white balance should handle the interiors ok without darkening it more with the polariser but the polariser will be great for out doors.

Brief search seams to show it does have filter thread of 46mm so probably need a step up ring to say 55mm then the filter.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

james_death said:


> Ok Dude speed of online is often very speedy nowadays possibly even have 24 hour delivery option...
> 
> So its not a lens your after as you have a bridge camera great choice for hols, you need a Polariser filter is what your after i think would serve you well if the camera has a filter thread not all zooms do however due to multiple steps to the big zoom bridge cameras.
> You need to look that up.
> ...


Cheers for the help mate. Any advice on the best place to buy a step up ring and filter from? Also which filter would be best?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Google 46mm filter, a step up ring shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Would a step up ring to 55mm give me a wider choice of filters? As I mentioned earlier, I really don't know what I'm looking for so any advice on which filter in particular would be best would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If you don't know what your looking for do you actually need a filter?

Most filters can be recreated in photoshop. A few exceptions like a polariser which can reduce glare and cut reflections.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Brazo said:


> If you don't know what your looking for do you actually need a filter?
> 
> Most filters can be recreated in photoshop. A few exceptions like a polariser which can reduce glare and cut reflections.


I don't know, that's why I started this thread.

Last time I used this camera abroad a lot of the pics were unusable due to the glare on the screen, so does that mean I need a polarising filter?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

GPS said:


> I don't know, that's why I started this thread.
> 
> Last time I used this camera abroad a lot of the pics were unusable due to the glare on the screen, so does that mean I need a polarising filter?


Not necessarily.

Glare is mostly caused by shooting into the sun or with the sun in the fron 180 degree plan i.e. at some point in front of you.

Careful thought/composition can often remove glare but if the angle/position dictates that you need to shoot with the son in front of you then a polarisig filter can reduce some of the glare but it wont eradicate it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes a step up ring will open more filter options but as mentioned a lot are available in software to good effect.
If you can get the 46mm thread get your polariser will be handy for cutting through haze and getting nice water shots etc.

It can help with glare but as mentioned positioning is best bet to eliminate or reduce it, if shooting into the sun can you get the sun behind some trees to reduce the glare?

Just a bit of adjustment side stepping or adjusting angle will help.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

GPS said:


> I don't know, that's why I started this thread.
> 
> Last time I used this camera abroad a lot of the pics were unusable due to the glare on the screen, so does that mean I need a polarising filter?


When you say glare do you mean lens glare such as strange effects or bright patches or just very bright 'over exposed' images?


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Brazo said:


> When you say glare do you mean lens glare such as strange effects or bright patches or just very bright 'over exposed' images?


Yeah just bright patches really, I will try a polariser. Any advice on places from the web to buy from that offer fast delivery, or even somewhere like Jessops as there's one about 2 minutes from my house?

Also, how much should i be looking at spending as they seem to differ in price?

These seem to be the ones on offer from Jessops - http://www.jessops.com/Directory/catalogue.ashx/categoriesLT;jessops_3/categoriesLT;jessops_3_27/categoriesLT;jessops_3_27_91?fh_sort_by=-ranking&omitxmldecl=yes&fh_maxdisplaynrvalues_filter_thread_size=-1&fh_refview=lister&fh_reffacet=filter_thread_size&fh_refpath=facet_29&fh_location=%2f%2fjessops%2fen_GB%2fisvisible%3d1%2fcategories%3C{jessops_3}%2fcategories%3C{jessops_3_27}%2fcategories%3C{jessops_3_27_91}%2ffilter_thread_size%3d46mm&fh_eds=%C3%9F

Thanks again for all of the advice, I'll post up some shots of Tuscany when I return :thumb:


----------



## PAA (Aug 21, 2011)

You could get a ND FILTER (neutral density) filter these basically take the exposure level down stops, depending on what level you get. A polarizing filter is just like wearing the polarized sunnies for your camera helps with the glare. Also a lens hood, basically a screw on flower shaped lens cover that you can position to stop light reflecting on the lens.


----------

